# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vallet

## shigjeta

*Vallet popullore*

Jane pjese e kultures artistike popullore, qe perfshin kercimet tradicionale ne raste festash e argetimesh popullore. Ndahen ne dy gjini: lirike dhe epike. 

Vallet lirike zene vend te madh ne folklorin koreografik. Luhen kryesisht nga grate, me pak nga burrat ose gra e burra bashke. Llojet e tyre jane vallet rituale (Lule manushaqe, Kolonje etj); vallet e dasmes (Nusja jone arberore, Lunxheri  Gjirokaster etj); vallet erotike (Kercimet e Logut, Malesia e Madhe  Shkoder etj); vallet humoristike (Vallja e nuses se Fajes nga Shqiperia e Mesme), vallet pantomime (Ojna e lepuri, Hotolisht- Librazhd etj).

Vallet epike karakterizohen nga forca, burreria, trimeria, karakteri luftarak, madheshtia etj. Luhen kryesisht nga burrat dhe me pak nga grate ose se bashku. Llojet e tyre jane: vallet luftarake (*Loja me jatagan*, Rrugove  Kosove *Valle dyluftimi* etj) dhe valle trimerie (*Valle te Jugut*  etj). 

Ne disa valle ka gershetim te lirikes me epiken, vallet liriko-epike (Valle bishtore e Labinotit Çermenike  Elbasan etj) dhe valle epiko-lirike (Kercim burrash Hasi i Rrafshit-Kosove etj) 

Brenda elementit  kombetar vallet  kane mjaft vecori krahinore. Vallet e Toskerise, Myzeqese, Laberise dhe Çamerise i karakterizon shoqerimi vokal polifonik. Krahina te tjera si Lunxheria, Zagoria etj  krijojne edhe unitete koreografike mbi bazen e vecorive krahinore. Vallet e Shpatiti, Dumrese, Polisit (Elbasan) etj dallohen per shoqerimin vokal polifonik dhe homofonik. Vallet e zones qytetare te Shqiperise se Mesme dallohen per shoqerimin vokalo-instrumental. Ne krahinat lindore te Shqiperise qendrore (Çermenika, Gryka e Zaranikes, Polisi, zona e Rajces, Malesia e Tiranes dhe e Krujes, Martaneshi e Mati, nente Malet e Dibres) bien ne sy  vallet e burrave dyshe te shoqeruara me curle e loder. Krahinat malore te Shqiperise se Mesme e Veriore, duke perfshire Kosoven dhe vise te tjera shqiptare, dallohen per kercimet e grave qe luhen nga nje, dy ose me shume valltare te shkeputura njera nga tjetra me nje kercim te lire. Ne pasurine koreografike te trevave Veriore terheqin vemendjen dhe vallet me emertime te vecanta te cilat jane krakteristke sidomos ne Lume, Malesi te Gjakoves, Malesi te Madhe, krahina e Rrafshit te Dukagjinit, Rrugove, *Drenica*, Opoje, etj

Vecantia e valleve verehet ne motivet, formacionin dhe trajten. Motivet (mbi bazen e fakturave te dyhapeshit, te trehapeshit dhe te katerhapeshit) paraqiten ne tre tipe kryesore: a) dyshe, b) treshe, dhe c) katershe. Sipas formacionit ndahen ne valle masive dhe kercime solistike. Ne vallet masive verehen tre tipe: a)vallet ne rreth te mbyllur, b) vallet ne gjysme rrethi; c) vallet ne dy vija perballe njera  tjetres. Kercimet solistike ndahen ne pese tipe: kercime njeshe, dyshe, treshe, katershe dhe kercime ne grup. Sipas struktures dallohen kryesisht trajtat e kercimit njepjeseshe dhe dypjeseshe.

_përgatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallja e Shotes* 

Nje nder vallet me te njohura ne Kosove. Fjala shote perdoret me perkedheli per vajzat e reja, te shkatheta e te pashme. Vallja luhet ne disa variante: dy gra a vajza, nje grua e nje burre (ose edhe dy çifte), dy burra etj. Eshte valle lirike. Luhet net e gjitha tubimet festive dhe me shume gjate festimit te dasmes. Shoqerohet ne forma te ndryshme vokale-instrumentale

_përgatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallet Labe te Burrave*

Shoqerohen vetem me kenge polifonike dhe pergjithesisht emrat i marrin sipas vargut te pare te kenges. Nga permbajtja bejne pjese ne vallet epike te trimerise. Patosi epik qe i karakterizon shprehet permes strukturash karakteristike te kercimit dhe interpretimit. Kercimi me origjinal i ketyre valleve eshte ne dy grupe, ne dy gjysmerrathe qe komunikojne ne forme dialogu. Mbizoteron trehapeshi popullor i dyzuar. Kercimi lidhet kryesisht me valltarin e pare, perçorin e valles (ne fakt ata jane dy) Ai pergjithesisht e nis kercimin shtruar, me nje force te brendshme, pas levizjeve te para burrerore vjen perplasja e herepashereshme e kembeve nga toka, uljet gjysme te thella mbi njeren ose mbi te dyja kembet, rrotullimet e vrullshme, perkuljet e trupit, etj. Gjerdani i valltareve qe shoqeron me iso luan me hapa te thjeshte por te rende, ne pershtatje me karakterin e valles.
Foto e nje *Valleje te Jugut*

_përgatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mirë këngëve , se ua shkruajmë tekstet këtu në forum, por valleve si t'ua bëjmë hallin o shigjetë? 
Duhet menduar edhe kjo punë... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jamarber

Te flasesh per vallet Shqiptare,mendoj se duhet me shum profenalizem e njohje.
Konkretisht te flasesh per vallet  lirike ,e te leshe pa permendur me te bukrat e kesaj gjinie,Ra faja prej fikut,lule sufa,katershe Krutane,vallja pogonit,kerce moj çike e tropojes,vallen Tironse,vallja e iriçit,moj e mira çafe gastare e Kosoves etj.
Nga ana tjeter te flasesh per vallet epike e te leshe pa permendur perlat e kesaj gjinie te valles si:Vallja e shpatave e sjelle neper festivale folklorike nga Kuksi,vallja e shqipeve me motivet e Tropojes,vallja e Rugoves,vallja e Librazhdit,vallja Dibrane,vallja e Malesise Madhe ,,PER KET TOKE,, ,vallja e flamurit e Kosoves etj.
Me duket ose keni manifestuar shenja lokalizmi ,ose nuk e nifni mire gjinine e valleve Shqiptare,pa dashur t ju fyej.
pershendetje

----------


## shigjeta

Folklori yne eshte i pasur dhe padyshim qe ka nje larmi te madhe vallesh, kengesh....Ne permbledhjen e postit te pare jane dhene shembuj te valleve te ndryshme, pa patur mundesi qe te perfshihen qe te gjitha. Sa per lokalizem, mendoj se postimi permend shembuj nga disa krahina....
Arsyeja e hapjes se temes eshte qe te diskutohet per vallet dhe secili te sjell dicka me shume per kete pjese te bukur te folklorit. 
Pershendetje

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallja Çamiko*

Valle burrash e krahinës së Çamerise. Ka fuqi te madhe emocionale dhe vlera estetike, arsye kjo qe ka terhequr vemendjen e studiuesve si te vendit ashtu edhe te huaj, te cilet kane folur per perhapjen e saj edhe tek greket. Njihen disa variante qe praktikohen edhe ne zona te tjera te Shqiperise se Jugut, me emertime, kompozicion koreografik dhe shoqerim vocal-instrumental te ndryshem. Me e popullarizuara luhet si Vallja e Isuf Arrapit dhe Vallja e Osman Takes. Keto emra, gojedhena popullore i lidh me figura kapedanesh te Ali Pashe Tepelenes. Jane valle epike. Edhe kur kercehet dyshe ose ne grup, rolin kryesor e luan valltari i pare. Nje nder figurat e tij me origjinale eshte kjo: ben ecje te lehte, ngrihet mbi njeren kembe, rrotullohet dhe ne kete moment e perkul trupin hark prapa, duke prekur me koke dyshemene ose token, nderkohe valltaret e tjere kalojne mbi trupin e tij. 

_përgatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_

----------


## anja bojku

Me falni per Shqipen jo aq te zhvilluar, por jam shume e kenaqur qe nje teme per vallet folklorike eshte hapur.  Per nje kohe te gjate studioja folklorin Shqiptare, sepse ai tregon thellesira per karateristikat socio-kulturore, sidomos vallet.

Gjithmone kam nja pyetje ne mendje: C'kuptim ka ndryshimi i valleve te veriut dhe te jugut. Jo ne menyre formale, por konceptuale. p.s. Vallja jugore sigurisht eshte me komunale, me me ngjyra vllazerie, por ajo veriore tregon shenja pavarasie pas formes se saj.  Mund te karakterizohen keshtu: Verioret jane me te pavarur ne natyre, dhe jugoret vleresojne me shume komunitetin dhe paqen qe ai sjell?

----------


## demse_sherrse

tilonce lal kush o tironse ka lind me e kercy naplonin masanej leni demset se nuk e thon kot kush e bo haremin gocat e ali demit........ un kom qen vallatare ene maj men ke liceu tironset kur bonim shfaqje, as i her s'dejshin me kercy vallet e malsise po vetem te tirones ene mu me kon pas pelqy gjithmon vallet tropojone qekshu ate shoten i her e qaj po pat noi cun knej bojm i duel bashk se ene vallen e dyluftimit e kercej mire fare.

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallja Dardhare*

Valle grash me perjardhje nga fshati Dardhe i Korces. Per origjinalitetin, pasurine dhe interpretimin eshte bere e njohur ne mbare vendin. Grate valltare e luajne ne formacion gjysmerrethi, te kapura per duarsh zinxhir, duke u zhvendosur ne varg nga e djathta. Shoqerohet me kenge. Nje variant ka emertimin e vargut te pare te tekstit: 25 gersheta (sipas tradites grate ne Dardhe i mbanin floket e gjate dhe i zinin gersheta). Valltaret kercejne dhe njekohesisht  kendojne, njera ia thote kenges, nje e dyte ia pret, ndersa te tjerat ne grup mbajne ze. Zakonisht ajo qe heq vallen luan edhe rolin e marreses se kenges, njekoheshisht heq kemben dhe kengen.  

_pergatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_

----------


## shigjeta

> Mirë këngëve , se ua shkruajmë tekstet këtu në forum, por valleve si t'ua bëjmë hallin o shigjetë? 
> Duhet menduar edhe kjo punë...


Une u mendova, u mendova...por youtube e gjeti zgjidhjen lol

Me poshte po ve disa links vallesh shqiptare 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0csINlqLw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRg3MnxYcE8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQz4U...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlU0nzd4Zq0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8iCp5U8BUw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRg3MnxYcE8

----------


## Leila

> *Vallja Dardhare*
> 
> Valle grash me perjardhje nga fshati Dardhe i Korces. Per origjinalitetin, pasurine dhe interpretimin eshte bere e njohur ne mbare vendin. Grate valltare e luajne ne formacion gjysmerrethi, te kapura per duarsh zinxhir, duke u zhvendosur ne varg nga e djathta. Shoqerohet me kenge. Nje variant ka emertimin e vargut te pare te tekstit: 25 gersheta (sipas tradites grate ne Dardhe i mbanin floket e gjate dhe i zinin gersheta). Valltaret kercejne dhe njekohesisht  kendojne, njera ia thote kenges, nje e dyte ia pret, ndersa te tjerat ne grup mbajne ze. Zakonisht ajo qe heq vallen luan edhe rolin e marreses se kenges, njekoheshisht heq kemben dhe kengen.  
> 
> _pergatitur nga Ramazan Bogdani_


Valle Dardhare - Sufarapi. Fotoja eshte e tille sepse eshte kapaku i pasem i nje reviste per te dhenat mbi Dardhen, dmth e kane modifikuar te tjere keshtu.

----------


## elita5

"mos harroni jana vllazen te njai vendi"         Sa per temen eshte fantastike dhe ju them respekte vetem per faktin se kam sa kohe qe nuk di te kem folur me njeri per vallet tona. folku jone eshte shume i pasur dhe mendoj se duhet bere kujdes me i madh per ruajtjen dhezhvillimin e tij ne brazat e ardheshem. Dua te them se larmie e folkut tone eshte mjatf e madhe dhe e pasur. Sa per dyshimin e anjes se vallet e viriut nuk jam komunale dua ti them nese e ka provuar te futet ne botekuptimin e tere cfare ato duan te shprehin. E di se shume prej tyre kan tone te lart dhe patriotik bile edhe kur i kendojne dashurise por kjo nuk eshte se nuk tregon konunalitet bile per me teper nxit me shume. pastoj ndoshta dhe pozita gjeografike ndikon ne mentalitetin e  njerze kur dime qe vireu eshte me shume male.Nejse une personalisht kam respekt per te gjitha vallet shqiptare te veriut apo te jugut qofshin ato per mua nuk ka rendesi jan te gjitha te bukura, dhe jam i mendimit se asnje nga ne nuk duhet te bej ndarja te tilla se ndryshe do ia venitim ngjyrat folkut tone.folklori them une se eshte ai qe eshpreh kulturen e nje populli prandaj duhet ruajtur me funatizim dhe nuk duhet lejuar qe ta marin neper kemb.[/QUOTE]

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallja e beses*

*Vallja e barinjve*

*Valle me motive te Rugoves*

*Valle burrash e Dibres*

*Valle Belçit*

----------


## Gjallica

Lioness he me do na ftosh ne dasmen e motres? :-D Se po me hane kembet mua, e per kte i ka fajet Shigjeta qe na hapi kte teme...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXJ3Q...elated&search=

----------


## Lioness

> Lioness he me do na ftosh ne dasmen e motres? :-D Se po me hane kembet mua, e per kte i ka fajet Shigjeta qe na hapi kte teme...lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXJ3Q...elated&search=


Goce, qejf te kesh per aheng  :perqeshje: .  
Mgjth, na ka zene hall i madh, do prishemi me gjysen e shoqerise, e do ndahemi me gjysen tjeter te fisit, lol.  Jemi shume  :ngerdheshje: .

Pogonishten ma kerce ndonje cike apo jo?  Se per ciftadeli s'besoj se ka goce shqiptare mos te dije ta tund belin  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Lioness

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXJ3Q...elated&search=


Tani klikova tek ky linku.  Flm qe e solle  :buzeqeshje: .
Me kujtove dasmen e goces se xhaxhait ketu ne kohen e qepes lol.  Kercyem une e motra vallen tropojane (ke parasysh ne Vlore  :perqeshje: .)  Pastaj nga ora kater e mengjesit s'na mbanin me kembet, lol, ikem te fleme.
Ishin dehur kushot e mi, dhe donin te na conin nga gjumi ta kercenim prape, pese te mengjesit. 

Ehhh, When the South meets the North  :ngerdheshje:  ... dhe anasjelltas

----------


## Gjallica

E mire harroje motren, se po pres kur te vij radha jote :ngerdheshje: 




> Pogonishten ma kerce ndonje cike apo jo?  Se per ciftadeli s'besoj se ka goce shqiptare mos te dije ta tund belin .


Pse me kaq e lehte te duket ciftadeli ty qe ta kercejne te gjithe?  E kam fjalen per kercim edhe jo te hidhesh perpjete sikur po luan basketboll.lol
Qe 5 vjece me merrte vellai me vete tek Shtepia e Kultures edhe qe atehere nuk u jam ndare valleve. Kshtu qe i kercej te gjitha duke filluar me veriu (qe i kercej me sy mbyllur te vajzave edhe djemve:-D) me ato te mesmes dhe jugut.




> Tani klikova tek ky linku. Flm qe e solle .
> Me kujtove dasmen e goces se xhaxhait ketu ne kohen e qepes lol. Kercyem une e motra vallen tropojane (ke parasysh ne Vlore .) Pastaj nga ora kater e mengjesit s'na mbanin me kembet, lol, ikem te fleme.
> Ishin dehur kushot e mi, dhe donin te na conin nga gjumi ta kercenim prape, pese te mengjesit.
> 
> Ehhh, When the South meets the North  ... dhe anasjelltas



Ehh.... e njejta gje me ndodhi dhe mua kur festoi vellai 20-vjetorin. Ne fillim rrija urt e bute nga halli se mos haja ndonje lepur nga takot. Po me vone na nxehen keq shoqeria edhe ia futa kembe zbathur deri ne 3 te nates. Dije qe per 1 jave rrjesht me shkonin kembet tek a cift.lol.
Vallen Tropojane e kam fiksim sidomos kur ke partner qe di te vij nga pas...:-)



ehhh...del si ajo puna e miqesise mes Dibres dhe Korces, nese e ke degjuar....lol

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Eraaa

Gjalice me te madhin apo te voglin po kercen ktu?lol me ler mi mua te llafos me ato qe te kerkojne dieten se nuk do zhgenjehesh............ :uahaha:  

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## Lioness

> Gjalice me te madhin apo te voglin po kercen ktu?lol me ler mi mua te llafos me ato qe te kerkojne dieten se nuk do zhgenjehesh............


Eraaa shume video u bukur, (por pak si shkurt lol)

Pardje kur po flisnim per here te pare ne kete teme, me merr mami me babin ne tel (jo Vali, e jo bora qe ka rene ketej edhe sebepi) nderkohe qe po shikoja video te ndryshme te valleve ne youtube.  I thashe mamit te pershendes me kete vallen dhe i vura telefonin prane laptop.  S'do mendja qe iu be qejfi, por me tha pastaj, qe s'degjohen me e s'shikohen me keto videot ne Shqiperi.

Eshte per te ardhur keq ose me sakte eshte krim. 

Ne youtube ka shume video te ndryshme, gjithashtu te festivaleve folklorike.  Qeveria, apo ministria e Arsimit dhe e Kultures do kishte bere shume mire t'i vinte vallet karakteristike ne DVD apo video-kasete dhe t'i vinte ne shitje.  Bile dhe festivalet folklorike (ka ca kenge partie po pune e madhe ... po degjoja pardje, "o rrofsh e qofsh moj Shqiperia jone se Bace Enveri neve na nderon ...  :pa dhembe: )
Mgjth harroj fjalet kur degjoj Fatime Sokolin qe kendon me cifteli  :buzeqeshje: .

Venja ne shitje e ketyre DVD jo vetem qe eshte ide e mire nga ana financiare (te pakten diaspora eshte e sigurt qe do i perpij) por brezat e rinj do kene mundesine te shohin, shijojne dhe mesojne vallet qe traditat te mos humbasin.




> Vallen Tropojane e kam fiksim sidomos kur ke partner qe di te vij nga pas...:-)


Me pelqen kur kercehet shpejt, por ngadale (pothuajse si ai cifti ne mes te valles qe ka sjelle Era) eshte me sensuale.  
Gjallica s'di nese ke pase mundesine te kesh provuar nga kostumet karakteristike, e kam vene njehere, lol, nje kuintal vetem xhamadani.  Por valltarja qe ma dha, me tha qe kostumi i Tropojes s'eshte dhe aq i rende, ato te Shkodres jane "mo zo ma keq" (kur me thoshte gjyshja :P.)

----------

